# Portland Lucky Lab Ride New Date



## Boris (Jun 18, 2012)

To avoid conflicts with any July 4th weekend plans that anyone might have, the next ride/meet will be held Sunday July 8th, 12:30 at the Lucky Labrador, 1945 NW Quimby Street. First Sunday of the month rides will resume in August.


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2012)

*NO Ride this Sunday*

Just a reminder that there will be no "First Sunday Ride" this Sunday. Hope everyone can make it to the ride on the following Sunday, July 8. Same time, same place.


----------



## Boris (Jul 5, 2012)

*Ride This Sunday!*

See you there.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 7, 2012)

It should be a really nice summer days ride and meet. Love to see a big turn out.


----------



## Boris (Jul 7, 2012)

Tomorrow! Be there and/or be square.


----------



## Boris (Jul 8, 2012)

Today's the day! 12:30 at the Lucky Lab. See you there. Beautiful day for a ride down to the river!


----------



## Boris (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful day, wonderful ride along the river and across bridges, and a birds eye view of the Blues Festival on the waterfront. Glad so many were able to make it today. Looking forward to Brad's photos.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 15, 2012)

Where are the photos of the ride?


----------

